# Johndeere 2555 pto



## cam2756 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey guys can you put a 1000 pto shaft in the Johndeere 2555s? I've been hearing you can't but Johndeere says yes. Has anyone done this?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cam2756,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The John Deere 2555 was available in two versions. The basic model has the collar shift transmission, naturally-aspirated engine, 540 RPM PTO, 2WD, and ROPS. 

The JD 2555 with the TSS (top shaft synchronized) transmission, the engine was turbocharged, PTO upgraded to 540/1000, and it was possible to add a cab and four-wheel drive.

Which model 2555 do you have?


----------



## cam2756 (Feb 17, 2016)

Mine is four wheel drive and has a turbo but not sure how to tell which transmission I have


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I believe that you can install a 1000 rpm pto shaft in your tractor, because you have 4WD and a turbo, which are part of the package that goes with the TSS transmission.

Take the numbers from the tractor ID tag (model no., S/N, etc.) to your JD dealer and get the pto p/n's and cost of items you need to do the job. There are aftermarket pto shafts available.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## cam2756 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ok thanks for the help


----------

